# Hows this for developing kicks?



## PhotonGuy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hows this for developing kicks?


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 20, 2016)

He's a chipper bloke....


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 20, 2016)

looks solid to me...i couldn't do these due to bad knees, i did however do these while standing next to a high chair for support. My sensei used to tell us to practice these while we were playing video games cause you could lean on the chair with both forearms and still use the controller.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I couldn't watch the kicking part, his eyebrows are too mesmerising and have a life of their own!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Concept is solid but I wouldn't do it on my knee.  I would do it standing because then you work out the muscles involved in keeping balance and remaining stabilized.  All of those elements have to be involved when kicking.  Everything else that he said is true about lifting the knee.  I do a similar exercise with a straw taped to the wall.  The knee thing is just going to be rough and for most people, the knee will give out before the kicks do.

Other than that good video.


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Concept is solid but I wouldn't do it on my knee.  I would do it standing because then you work out the muscles involved in keeping balance and remaining stabilized.  All of those elements have to be involved when kicking.  Everything else that he said is true about lifting the knee.  I do a similar exercise with a straw taped to the wall.  The knee thing is just going to be rough and for most people, the knee will give out before the kicks do.
> 
> Other than that good video.


doing these on your feet defeats the purpose of his reasoning, he stated that he believed that most people can't do proper kicks is because they can't get their knee up high enough, if you perform these exercises on one knee it forces you to use the muscle needed to raise the knee high enough the perform the kicks properly. i would suggest putting a cushion or knee pad on the supporting knee to avoid issues.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 20, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> doing these on your feet defeats the purpose of his reasoning, he stated that he believed that most people can't do proper kicks is because they can't get their knee up high enough, if you perform these exercises on one knee it forces you to use the muscle needed to raise the knee high enough the perform the kicks properly. i would suggest putting a cushion or knee pad on the supporting knee to avoid issues.


I do similar exercises to help students strengthen the muscles to lift the knee so I know for a fact that the same exercise that he did in the video can be done standing.  In addition to being able to kick higher the student were also had better balance and were more stable on one leg.  The only difference from his exercise and the ones that I do is the chair and being on his knees.  I use a straw and require students to stand on one leg. The only support that the students have are the muscles that they have to use to keep balance while kicking.  After only 2 weeks they are now kicking higher and easier and they are able to do the drill on one leg for a minute without stopping.  This is all from an exercise that doesn't require them to lift their leg or kick higher than their own knee height and it's done while on the feet.  

I plan to video tape the training that I'm talking about after the students get 14 days of this exercise so that I can show both the improvement and the height increase of the straw.  Along with some student feedback on their training.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I do similar exercises to help students strengthen the muscles to lift the knee so I know for a fact that the same exercise that he did in the video can be done standing.  In addition to being able to kick higher the student were also had better balance and were more stable on one leg.  The only difference from his exercise and the ones that I do is the chair and being on his knees.  I use a straw and require students to stand on one leg. The only support that the students have are the muscles that they have to use to keep balance while kicking.  After only 2 weeks they are now kicking higher and easier and they are able to do the drill on one leg for a minute without stopping.  This is all from an exercise that doesn't require them to lift their leg or kick higher than their own knee height and it's done while on the feet.
> 
> I plan to video tape the training that I'm talking about after the students get 14 days of this exercise so that I can show both the improvement and the height increase of the straw.  Along with some student feedback on their training.



Wait until you get to my age and have done what you've done with your legs, then we'll see if it works lol. Anyway, low kicks are harder to catch.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Wait until you get to my age and have done what you've done with your legs, then we'll see if it works lol. Anyway, low kicks are harder to catch.


I take kung fu so those rules don't apply to me lol















Yep low kicks are harder to catch and safer all around to get away with. Which is why we don't train the high kicks.  Or more accurately we train the high kicks only so we can be efficient with the low kicks, but we don't fight with high kicks.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2016)

My caveat was 'doing things with my legs' I'm sure these fine people haven't done as much to damage their legs as I have. It's not age that's knackered them but ill use, martial arts being the least of it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> My caveat was 'doing things with my legs' I'm sure these fine people haven't done as much to damage their legs as I have. It's not age that's knackered them but ill use, martial arts being the least of it.


I'm almost afraid ask what you have been doing with your legs. lol.   But all you have to do is take kung fu and they'll be good as new.  Kung Fu is magic.   Except for Wing Chun.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm almost afraid ask what you have been doing with your legs. lol.   But all you have to do is take kung fu and they'll be good as new.  Kung Fu is magic.   Except for Wing Chun.



I tried JKD, it made my legs hurt more lol. I've tried Tai Chi as well, just the same. Few ex military have good knees, mine is from various sports, parachuting, horse riding, running in boots, martial arts as well lots and lots of patrolling streets.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I tried JKD, it made my legs hurt more lol. I've tried Tai Chi as well, just the same. Few ex military have good knees, mine is from various sports, parachuting, horse riding, running in boots, martial arts as well lots and lots of patrolling streets.



So how is horse riding hard on your knees? Its been awhile since I've done it but from what I remember I suppose it can take its toll from sitting in the saddle for long periods of time and how you hang on and squeeze with your knees.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 25, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how is horse riding hard on your knees? Its been awhile since I've done it but from what I remember I suppose it can take its toll from sitting in the saddle for long periods of time and how you hang on and squeeze with your knees.




'Hang on'? No, you don't hang on a horse not do you 'squeeze with your knees'  Look at the jumping and galloping posture then tell me how your knees would hurt after a few years.


----------



## SenseiHitman (Jun 25, 2016)

Well I don't think this is all that great.  I tried it and its not very hard to do. I agree with the previous comment above you need to develop balance and control with the strength.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> 'Hang on'? No, you don't hang on a horse not do you 'squeeze with your knees'  Look at the jumping and galloping posture then tell me how your knees would hurt after a few years.



Its been a long time since I've done it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its been a long time since I've done it.



I imagine you didn't stay on much.


----------



## paitingman (Jun 27, 2016)

I think this is a relatively easy, low intensity-high repetition way to sharpen up kicks you have already got down. It takes away the standing and moving so you dont have to actually kick, but can quite easily build muscle memory and let you focus on finer points in the kicking leg.
Beyond that it could be used just as a nice muscle isolation and conditioning exercise.

I have used it for both these purposes when training and teaching.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I imagine you didn't stay on much.



The three years that I did it I fell off three times. The first time was on my first day. Anyway, perhaps this starts for opening another thread in a different folder.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> The three years that I did it I fell off three times. The first time was on my first day. Anyway, perhaps this starts for opening another thread in a different folder.



Not really because it's you yet again posting statements as facts when they aren't facts but your opinion.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 28, 2016)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:
*
Please return to the topic of methods of developing kicks. If you'd like to discuss equestrian techniques, that should be done in another thread.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> *ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> *
> Please return to the topic of methods of developing kicks. If you'd like to discuss equestrian techniques, that should be done in another thread.



No, we don't want to discuss equestrian  techniques but we also don't want false information posted as being true.... as I said.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 12, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> and lots of patrolling streets




your  a cop?


----------

